# Reinforcing floor for wood stove



## Ditchmonkey (Feb 21, 2015)

We are working on getting a soapstone wood stove which weighs about 450 pounds. The hearth pad will add another 150 pounds at least to the total weight that will sit on the floor. I decided to get into the crawl space and see what's going on, and this being a very old house with decades of DIY stuff going on, I wasn't exactly impressed with what I saw down there. I think it would be prudent to reinforce the area where the stove will sit.

My idea was to run a few 4x6's along the floor and brace them on 4x6's sitting on concrete blocks. This is a very low crawlspace (barely big enough for a fella to slide around on his belly), so the distance that needs to be braced is very small. Any better ideas or comments on this?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 21, 2015)

What's existing there now? 2x8 joists? 2x6? How much head room (ok, belly room) do you have and how much can you use for the reinforcement?


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Feb 23, 2015)

It's quite uncomfortable getting down there. I'll see if I can get some measurements. My biggest concern is the beam closest to the stove which is split, a bit twisted, and somewhat poorly supported. I'm going to look at cutting a new trapdoor for easier access.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2015)

Any plans on replacing the flooring anytime soon?


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Feb 23, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Any plans on replacing the flooring anytime soon?



Not in the next few years.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2015)

Just looking for an easier way in.:banana:


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Feb 24, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Just looking for an easier way in.:banana:



Actually, if you were going to suggest that I just cut straight through the floor then that's a maybe. The floor isn't in great shape anyway and I was thinking I would rather have the hearth pad built on the subfloor rather than just sitting on the existing flooring. If I cut out old subfloor under the pad (which is really old planks of wood) what would be the best replacement material?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2015)

Plywood of matching thickness to what you take out.


----------

